# Fehlermeldung R 86 ?



## Monika1965 (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
über Weihnachten hatte ich ein Problem mit meinem Internetzugang (Analog-Modem, T-Online 6,0). Das Modem wählt sich ganz normal ein und bricht dann nach einer gewissen Zeit ab. Als Fehlermeldung bekam ich dann " Schwerer Fehler R86. Der PC muß neu gestartet werden oder DFÜ neu anlegen, wenn Problem wieder auftritt". Über die T-Online-Hilfe kann man sich ja die Fehlermeldungen anzeigen lassen. Es gibt da aber keinen Fehler R86. Weiß jemand von Euch, was das zu bedeuten hat?
Ach ja, ich hab es dann noch öfters versucht. Irgendwann klappte die Verbindung. Ich konnte meine E-mails abholen. Aber bei keinem Browser öffneten sich die Internetseiten.

Danke für Eure Hilfe
Viele Grüße
Monika1965


----------

